# Perle Hops As A Late Addition/aroma Hop?



## waggastew (7/11/10)

Been doing some research on how to clone Grolsch. The Grolsch brewery website mentions a late addition of Hallertau Perle which I assume is sold as Perle by Craftbrewer.

Has anyone had any experience in using Perle as a late addition/aroma hop? Any feedback would be welcome.

Stew


----------



## rotten (7/11/10)

I have used Perle as late as 20 min with very enjoyable results.
Cheers


----------

